# Seerosenausstellung



## Kama (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich war heute in Neulussheim auf der "Garten & Teich". http://www.gartenundteich.info/index.html

Leider war doch wenig los, da hatte ich mehr erwartet. Schade, denn es ist doch eine ordentliche Auswahl auch an seltenen Sorten zu sehen (die meisten hatten heute mind.1 Blüte). Morgen Abend kann ich meine reservierten abholen. Es sind aber noch genug andere wirklich schöne übrig . Winterharte und tropische, von den meisten sind mehrere Exemplare da. Die Beschreibungen sind leider dürftig, da wird zuviel versprochen. 

Nicht kaufen kann man die kleinste Seerose der Welt, aber anschauen .

Gibt auch viele andere kleine aber schöne Stände z.B. mit Wasserpflanzen, Stauden, Fischen, Kakteen, Rosen, Feigen, Gartengeräte, Schmuck, Teichfilter und und und...

Gerade gewöhnen sich meine 3 europäischen Flusskrebse an mein Teichwasser .


Wahrscheinlich bin ich im falschen Forum, aber vielleicht liest hier doch der ein oder andere mit und möchte morgen noch vorbeischauen, lese noch mit, falls jemand eine konkrete Frage hat... Eintritt 2 Euro, ermäßigt 1 Euro. Parken kann man übrigens gut.

Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Hallo Kama.

Ich weiß, dass ist schon eine ganze Weile her... aber mich würde doch interessieren, was dort als "kleinste Seerose der Welt" zu sehen war?


----------



## niri (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Hallo Annett,

es war Nymphaea thermarum.

LG
Ina


----------



## niri (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Und hier noch ein Bild von der Kleinen :

 

LG
Ina


----------



## willi1954 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

ist zwar in Englisch aber da findet man eigentlich alles..


----------



## niri (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Und noch ein Paar Bilder von der Ausstellung: die tollen Seerosen (unter anderem sehr viele Tropische) waren für mich ein richtiges Highlight


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Ich mußte erst mal gugeln, wo "Neulussheim" überhaupt ist .
Wär doch ein wenig zu weit, obwohl wir ja mit dem Wohnmobil gerne mal losfahren.


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Moin.

Na das nenne ich aber mal wirklich "klein". Danke für die Infos!

Leider dürfte sie bei dem Fundort (Ruanda? im Bereich heißer Süßwasserquellen) alles andere als winterhart sein. Schade - auch dass sie am Fundort mittlerweile nicht mehr lebt.  
Was mich aber etwas wundert: Die wird ja eher wie eine Sumpfpflanze und weniger wie eine Seerose kultiviert. 
So etwas wäre in meinen Sumpfzonen ohne ständige Pflege vermutlich sowieso viel zu schnell überwuchert.

@Ina
Du kennst nicht zufällig den Namen der Seerose auf dem dritten Bild und weißt ob sie winterhart ist?


----------



## willi1954 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

könnte das vielleicht eine 'Mangala Ubol' sein? zumindest grosse Ähnlichkeit. Nun, meine 
wird (wenn es die Sonne endlich mal zulässt) heute oder morgen aufblühen.

LG Willi


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Hallo,

die Pflanze auf dem dritten Bild ist eine Leihgabe von mir. Das ist eine 'Clyde Ikins'.


----------



## willi1954 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

danke Werner, aber eine tolle Farbe/Blüte


----------



## niri (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Hallo ihr,

lt. dem Schild an der Seerose, die auf meinem dritten Foto abgebildet ist, ist das eine "Peach Glow".  Da ich selbst diese Pflanze seit dem letzten Jahr habe und nun auch endlich mehrere Knospen vorhanden sind, habe ich gezielt "Peachglow" abgelichtet , um später vergleichen zu können. Auf dem ersten Bild hier ist die Blüte noch nicht richtig aufgegangen. 
   

Und das hier ist nun lt. dem Schild eine "Clyde Ikins":

   


Und beide Sorten sind einfach wunderschön
LG
Ina


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Okay, 'Peach Glow' habe ich auch hin gegeben. Genauso 'Cynthia Ann' und noch etliche andere. Da kann man wieder mal sehen dass es nicht funktioniert Seerosensorten anhand von Bildern zu bestimmen.


----------



## Kama (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Huch, hier ist ja nochmal Leben reingekommen...

Frage ist ja schon beantwortet, aber da (habe ich ja anfangs geschrieben) die Herkunft der Pflanzen doch mehr als dürftig angegeben war, wie man auf dem Schild unschwer lesen kann:
Danke, Werner, für diese WUNDERSCHÖNE Clyde Ikins, genau jene Pflanze, die auf Inas Bild blüht, hat ihre neue Heimat bei mir . War auch vor Ort etwas ratlos wegen der Ähnlichkeit zur Peachglow, die hatte aber etwas kleinere Blüten. Nunja, sie trotzt unserem momentanen Sauwetter und hat seit der Ausstellung jeden Tag geblüht . Ein richtiger Hingucker. Nur fotografieren lässt sie sich nicht gerne, bekomme die Farbe nicht hin... Pfirsich, zickig wie alle gelblastigen halt . Und sie steht noch etwas zu hoch.

    

Welche waren denn noch von dir? Und wie lief das im Vorfeld ab, man hätte ja wenigstens die Internetadresse angeben können zusätzlich zum Veranstalter... :?


Die kleine nochmal offen:
    

Nicht mal die Hälfte der Becken, im anschließenden Zeitungsartikel war von ca. 70 Sorten die Rede...


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Hallo,

im Vorfeld meldeten sich die Herrschaften mit einer Wunschliste bei mir und versprachen dass die Leihgeber natürlich genannt werden. Hm, vielleicht ist das eine andere Ausstellung? Also ich habe meine Pflanzen an eine Ausstellung der Gesellschaft der Wassergartenfreunde gegeben.


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Gomisch, die Fotos von Ina zeigen als Aussteller einen Michael Müller. Doch ne andere Ausstellung


----------



## niri (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Hallo Werner,

es war die Ausstelung der Gesellschaft der Wassergartenfreunde in Neulußheim. Und die Namen der Leihgeber standen auch auf den Schildern. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Name deiner Gärtnerei z.B. bei der Sorte "__ Colorado" auf dem Schild war. Auch die Namen anderer Seerosengärtnereien waren vertreten. Bei vielen Sorten stand allerdings der Name des Veranstalters der Ausstellung darauf. Kann sein, dass vielleicht bei manchen Sorten mehrere Leihgeber vorhanden waren?

LG
Ina


----------



## niri (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Und hier noch ein Paar Beweisfotos :

       

Der Herr Michael Müller ist, soweit ich weiß, Mitglied der Gesellschaft der Wassergartenfreunde und war einer der Organisatoren der Ausstelung.

LG
Ina


----------



## Kama (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Habe auch nochmal nachgeschaut, es wurde doch öfter mal die Herkunft genannt, also halbwegs im Lot. Mir ist anscheinend dezent  die Veranstalteradresse aufgefallen bei für mich interessanten Sorten. Die kannte ich, im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen, noch nicht, obwohl nur ein paar km weit weg, und er scheint das auch mehr als Hobby zu betreiben, sein Schwerpunkt verkaufsmäßig liegt woanders.
Wie dem auch sei, ich hatte mir mehr Infos auf den Schildern erhofft, aber das wäre wohl ein wahnsinns Aufwand gewesen. 

Ne tolle Sache war's trotzdem, habe ich doch schon seit längerem damit geliebäugelt, auch mal einem weiter entfernten Zuchtbetrieb einen Besuch abzustatten, um mal was anderes als Standartsorten live zu sehen. Wird auch irgendwann passieren, aber es ist nicht mehr so akut, vorher muss ich mir wohl noch ein paar Wassernäpfe aufstellen .

Ina, wann warst du denn da? Wahrscheinlich haben wir uns gesehen, ich habe ein paar Leute beobachtet, die viel fotografiert haben. Vielleicht warst du eine davon . Hast du dir einen der Vorträge angehört?


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Wahrscheinlich hab ich jetzt was durcheinander gebracht. Herr Müller hat bei mir auch ein paar Sorten gekauft. Vermutlich war die Clyde Ikins dann eine von den verkauften und nicht eine von den verliehenen. Glaub aber dass ich da ziemlich sicher der einzige Anbieter sein dürfte. Ich hab mir vorgenommen alle Sorten von Kirk Strawn anzubieten, und meine Sammlung ist fast komplett.


----------



## niri (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vorgenommen alle Sorten von Kirk Strawn anzubieten, und meine Sammlung ist fast komplett.



Hi Werner,

das finde ich klasse !

LG
Ina


----------



## niri (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*



Kama schrieb:


> Ina, wann warst du denn da? Wahrscheinlich haben wir uns gesehen, ich habe ein paar Leute beobachtet, die viel fotografiert haben. Vielleicht warst du eine davon . Hast du dir einen der Vorträge angehört?



Hallo Kama,

ich war an beiden Tagen da  :smoki.

Viel fotografiert habe ich schon . Am Samstag habe ich mir den Vortrag von Carlos Magdalena angehört. Du auch? 

LG
ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenausstellung*

Hallo.

Die 'Peachglow' und die 'Clyde Ikins' sehen ja mal richtig toll aus, von der Farbe her. Genau mein Geschmack. Bei den Sunset Shades ist halt das Problem das sie auf Bildern immer anders aussehen und man nie weiß wie sie nun wirklich aussehen. Man muss sie live gesehen haben.


----------

